# Where to go in Scotland?



## gilley (Apr 15, 2006)

This summer, I photographed a few mountain bike tours with Western Spirit Tours. There was a guide on a couple of the trips that had been riding in Scotland this year and he had really good things to say about it. He came from a freeride background and said it wasn't Whistler, but there had been a lot of trail development and it was tons o fun.

I would love to put together a trip there in the spring or early summer and I'm looking for information on trails, scene, travel, places to drink beer, etc, etc. I've checked out the Scotland adventure site and got some information. I especially like how the Scots do canyoneering, not quite the calculated approach that we follow here in the states. 

If any one can provide information, I would be very grateful as it would make my travel planning a wee bit easier.

Cheers
G


----------



## Logan84 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey

Depends what your after really, but i would definitly recommend the 7 Stanes project and in particular Glentress.

Here is a link for Glentress: http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/forestry/achs-5rnfvj

If Glentress is to far away there are many other places to ride info on link below:

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/

I would also try and visit the Lake District for XC/Singletrack, unfortunatly I cant find a link for that, best bet is to buy a book.

A link here for a book for South Scotland as well

http://www.bike-fax.com/shop.asp

Hope that all helps there, if you go to 7 Stanes you will have a brilliant time.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Glentress is worth a visit. I did the red and Black route's a few weekends ago. Innerleithan is about 10miles away so worth a visit if you in the area.

Going North there are some good XC tracks in NE Scotland:

http://www.ecurieneep.co.uk/routes.asp

North some more there are the Monster Trails:

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-6MRFE5

Even further north there is Learnie:

http://www.himba.org.uk/learnie_progress_g.asp?id=33

And ofcourse there is Fort Bill:

http://www.fortwilliamworldcup.co.uk/welcome.html


----------



## Lobbydosser (Dec 24, 2004)

Where to go in Scotland?

Anywhere but Edinburgh, it's full of English punters (nae offense to the English).

Where ever you go don't just focus on the 7 stanes as there is more to biking in Scotland than Glentress et al. (They are great fun though)

Lobby


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

It'd help to get an idea of where abouts in Scotland your planning on going.

there are the trail centres like the 7stanes projects, but there is also a fair amount of general forrestry commision land where you can freely ride the forest trails used to manage the land. basically hard pack gravel roads often offering decent views.










also, dont knock just going along the normal roads of scotland. If you head out west and look at the small single roads running around the pennisulas and lochs, these are normally quiet with few cars and real nice views with pubs and whatever along the way to stop at. In the summer months you can link up between islands and pennisulas with ferry tickets and stuff to make a longer round trip.


----------



## Lobbydosser (Dec 24, 2004)

Nae offence Donby, but Lycra shorts and a beer belly just don't go! :nono:


----------



## donboyfisher (Jul 20, 2004)

Tell me about it . . . . that aint me ( phew ). I'm the one taking the picture. 

I'm a baggies over lycra type of guy!


----------



## AC505 (Dec 31, 2004)

also check out Golspie, about 1hr north of Inverness. A good trip would be Golspie, Laggan, ,some natural stuff at Aviemore (there's lots of it, contact Bothy Bikes or fat tread bikes for more info) then drive over to Fort William for the DH or XC.


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

I've only managed to get as far north as the 7stanes, but its brilliant fun. I believe though all footpaths in Scotland are open to mtb'ers as well? Maybe someone else on here can confirm this though.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Pete-G said:


> . I believe though all footpaths in Scotland are open to mtb'ers as well? Maybe someone else on here can confirm this though.


Unless a route is marked otherwise then yes, you can pretty much cycle wherever you like.


----------



## Daveye (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah the 7stanes are great fun but theres so much more to riding here. Try find a book called Mountain bike Scotland, by Kenny Wilson. It has 50 great mainly single track routes through some amazing areas in the highlands.

I'd recommend spending a while in the borders (the south), Peebles is a good base, near glentress and other man made trail centres. Then heading north to Fort William where there's the downhill track, Laggan forest, and a great base for good single track riding.

Also Aviemore is a great place to stay aswell, Again no marked trail centres near there but if you get some maps out some amazing riding.

If you can get to the island of Skye, some of the best riding here, climbing, scrambling and walking too!


----------

